# Powercap or Aircap?



## tekno.mage (21 Aug 2009)

What's the difference between the JSP Powercap range and the Bradwest Aircap range - apart from the price (the Aircap being cheaper). From the photos on the manufacturer's websites they look really similar. Anyone had any experience of either (or both?) good or bad?

tekno.mage


----------



## Blister (21 Aug 2009)

No experience with either , but love my TREND AIRSHIELD 

does 2 jobs in one , face protection and dust filtration

:wink:


----------



## gasmansteve (21 Aug 2009)

Hi Teckno
Not heard of the Aircap before but they seem very similar to the Powercap.
The Aircap 3 on the Bradwest web site seems just the thing but not heard of anyone using them, bit reluctant to take the plunge just from a web site though :? 
Steve


----------



## tekno.mage (21 Aug 2009)

Hi Steve,

I heard about the Aircap from John Berkeley who uses one - and recommended it as very comfortable, made in the UK and with easily obtainable spare parts. I just wondered why the Powercap looked almost the same and was more expensive. I don't think either the Aircap or Powercap offer quite such high levels of protection against dust as the Trend Airshield Pro, but I've heard bad reports on the comfort front about the Trend - and it & it's spares are lot more expensive.

tekno.mage


----------



## Tony Spear (21 Aug 2009)

This could influence your decision:

http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Health_ ... ators.html

Not saying it's a universal opinion, but Toolpost are generally regarded as pretty reliable.

:duno:


----------



## gasmansteve (21 Aug 2009)

Diggin a bit deeper into this, Bradwell the suppliers of Aircap seem to have the same postcode as JSP the suppliers of Powercap :?: :?: :?: 
mmmmmmmm.......
Steve


----------



## tekno.mage (21 Aug 2009)

gasmansteve":2ivofo4j said:


> Diggin a bit deeper into this, Bradwell the suppliers of Aircap seem to have the same postcode as JSP the suppliers of Powercap :?: :?: :?:
> mmmmmmmm.......
> Steve



Now that's interesting... I was thinking that maybe one was a rebranded version of the other.

Also interesting is the statement on the Toolpost website - especially as John Berkeley mentioned that Bradwell's after sales support was quite good and that the company were generally helpful.

tekno.mage


----------



## TobyB (22 Aug 2009)

Mentioned this in another thread. My Powercap Lite has broken repeatedly, and Peter at the Toolpost is struggling to get it repaired ... and it's not just mine ... very disappointed, as when its worked it has been great ... beware ...


----------



## wabbitpoo (24 Aug 2009)

Two questions on these visors

1. How easily do the shields become scratched? Depsite my best efforts, all my safety specs become scrathced after a while, rendering them useless IMHO. Can you get replacement visors for these helmets?

2. Do they make dust extraction systems redundant or do you need to invest in one of those too?


----------



## CHJ (24 Aug 2009)

wabbitpoo":1rr5tkav said:


> Two questions on these visors
> 
> 1. How easily do the shields become scratched? Depsite my best efforts, all my safety specs become scrathced after a while, rendering them useless IMHO. Can you get replacement visors for these helmets?


Normally used with a anti splash/scratch film, not usually supplied with basic powercap kit, has to be purchased as an extra.





wabbitpoo":1rr5tkav said:


> 2. Do they make dust extraction systems redundant or do you need to invest in one of those too?



No they don't, Have a read of my attempt to put things in perspective.


----------



## Lightweeder (24 Aug 2009)

I was thinking about the JSP Powercap Lite, but have been put off by the fact that Toolpost can't get them to repair the ones they've sent back as faulty. Not a good sign. Sooooo, I bought the Trend Airshield last week. I'm struggling with it a bit, as it feels claustrophobic after just the welder's type mask, but no denying it provides the protection. 

Tekno - you might be right on the comfort front. I have a small head, and it seems to waggle about a bit - but it's early days :?


----------



## CHJ (24 Aug 2009)

Lightweeder":3hbz81sw said:


> I was thinking about the JSP Powercap Lite, .......



Good Job you steared clear* LW*, the light version does not have adequate impact protection for turning work.


----------



## wabbitpoo (24 Aug 2009)

CHJ":1whw9uj9 said:


> wabbitpoo":1whw9uj9 said:
> 
> 
> > Two questions on these visors
> ...



Good link, thanks. In other words, you need both. Not a cost one is aware of when one starts!...... :shock:


----------



## Lightweeder (24 Aug 2009)

CHJ":2rnrd616 said:


> Lightweeder":2rnrd616 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about the JSP Powercap Lite, .......
> ...



Thanks Chas :wink: I've heard you can buy tear-off protector sheets. The Trend comes with one spare only. I'll make that last till the Harrogate Show in November


----------



## Hans (24 Aug 2009)

Tony Spear wrote:


> This could influence your decision:
> 
> http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Health_ ... ators.html



In the link you can read:


> Once upon a time workshop personal rspiratory protection was dominated by the Racal/3M Airlite Powered Respirator, but this was summarily withdrawn by the manufacturers several years ago and we are not even able to obtain spares any longer - nothing at all!.



I think this is misleading. A couple of years ago 3M reintroduced the Dustmaster. I was told the SARS scare of 2007 caused a massive demand from hospitals etc. At the moment most businesses in personell safety stock them. Just google 'dustmaster 3m'

Beside myself, several woodturning friends in Holland are using the Dustmaster. The only complaint I have heard is about price.

Hans


----------



## CHJ (24 Aug 2009)

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=30384


----------



## gasmansteve (24 Aug 2009)

Well just bit the bullet and after many recommendations have ordered an Aircap 3 powered impact helmet will report on it when it arrives 8-[ 
Regards
Steve


----------



## TobyB (25 Aug 2009)

Following recent posts, I e-mailed Peter at The Toolpost to ask if there was any progress with a repair. As typical, I got a rapid and detailed reply - service from there is first class. I hope he won't mind me quoting him here ...

"_Toby

I still have your own Powercap here as I have refused to return it until such time that JSP take some action on those that have previously been returned. As it happens, I was able to get through to someone last week and it appears (?) that we may be getting a replacement from them very soon. If this occurs, I will allocate this new unit to you and ship it back. This is supposed to be a 100% unit with all of the faults sorted (though we only know of one fault which is the wiring loom problem, which is why the delay has been so annoying). Once this is complete, I will then send yours back to them and hopefully they will replace that with one that we can put back into stock.

Bradwest is a subsidiary brand of JSP and the unit they offer is not to the same spec so that would simply be a frying pan/fire situation.

I had hoped that my moan on the website would attract the attention of the JSP legal department: to have them forced to come out into the open to defend their appalling service would be a great relief.

The Trend would not resolve your problems as it adds approx 2 inches to your height, with the head held horizontal: if you nod or look up, the height increases thanks to the geometry. Hence not the solution to your basement situation. I'd stick with the Powercap once we have one of the new ones available to you.

Best regards

Peter

Peter Hemsley - Proprietor
The ToolPost_

So - I'm hoping I'll get one that works as well and reliably as the ones Pete, Rich, Boysie, Chris and Malcom have ... sometime soon ...


----------



## gasmansteve (25 Aug 2009)

TobyB":1ji17qnt said:


> Following recent posts, I e-mailed Peter at The Toolpost to ask if there was any progress with a repair. As typical, I got a rapid and detailed reply - service from there is first class.



I guess I`ve just been unlucky trying to contact Peter over the past few months regarding various enquiries not just the Powercap and haven`t had a single reply back maybe caught in a spam trap or something :?: I simply chose the `contact` address he has on his web site is there another one?. Regarding the specs Peter mentioned I assume he knows the Aircap 3 has the same en166 impact protection as the Trend Airshield and the Powercap IP which I gather the Aircap 4 and Powercap lite don`t have.
Regards
Steve


----------



## big soft moose (25 Aug 2009)

steve

its unusual for peter not to answer email - like toby said his customer service is generally pretty good.

however if you are having problems getting in touch via e , why not ring him on 01235 511101


----------



## TobyB (4 Sep 2009)

Just got a suprise box delivered - from the Toolpost - a replacement Powercap! Delighted ... until I find it's a "Powercap Lite", not a "Powercap Lite IP" ... the last two letters are critical ... this is a soft cap and a thin flexible visor that might work fine for dust but has no protection whatsoever.

Rang Peter - he's found changing his website has triggered a real change of attitude from JSP, he's still cautious but someone senior is visiting in a couple of weeks, and he's much happier with them as a supplier.

Having tried a Trend in the meantime, and then got a look at the Powercap again, I'm sure it's the right product for me ... not "better", but lighter, smaller and lower and fits my face head better ...

He'll be getting the right model off them next week he hopes ... I might eventually get a working cap again. Hooray!


----------



## gasmansteve (5 Sep 2009)

Oh dear Toby you are having highs and lows with that ruddy helmet.
Hope it all works out eventually :wink: 
Steve


----------

